# Football Thread



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Although I live in Manchester (well Cheshire) I'm from Newark originally, so I'm a Forest fan. Whats your team?

(note no Derby fans







:lol: )


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Man City and Accrington Stanley


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

The mighty Wolves.

That explains my username, too...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Did anyone see the Celtic v Dundee Utd penalties after extra time last night?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Griff said:


> Man City and Accrington Stanley


My girlfriend and her dad are blues... Stuffed you in the FA Cup :tongue2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

liverpool is the team i support and defend to the death but they dont deserve it .but i used to go and watch cardiff but its mad down there so i support from the safety of my living room.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn I thought I had found the only forum that didnt mention this godawful game


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

The Pride Of the North longtime season ticket holder


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

RussellB said:


> Damn I thought I had found the only forum that didnt mention this godawful game


+1 :yawn:


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Arsenal and Morecambe


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not a great football lover and don't support any team in particular, but I don't dislike it either. I've only been to 2 top games so far. I've been lucky enough to watch Herta Berlin at the Olympic Stadium and Barcelona at the Nou Camp.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Griff said:


> Man City and Accrington Stanley


Don't call me Stanley!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The Bantams.

Cec Podd my favourite player when I was at school, he looks younger than me now. :huh:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Robert said:


> Did anyone see the Celtic v Dundee Utd penalties after extra time last night?


What an end to a game 

Rangers for me but Dumbarton on the quiet :cry2:

Alasdair


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

DONCASTER ROVERS


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

biggles said:


> DONCASTER ROVERS


I watched you guys trounce Forest on Boxing Day... Not my idea of fun


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Manchester City :tongue2:


----------



## birdie (Dec 22, 2008)

Norwich city for me. spent a brief time in their youth academy as a boy so it`s the only team for me.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

SharkBike said:


>










:warning: This thread is about football a.k.a. soccer NOT rugby for girls

Although this is OK










Soccer is a kick in the grass :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)




----------

